# Froth it up...



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been away from the fly rod for too long (really long). I've had this feeling for awhile so I dug out the 5wt and my box of flies. I still had a decent assortment of old ties....at least enough to get a fish hooked up. I put it all in a pile and waited for the right day.......yesterday was that day. I took my equipment to a clear(ish) river and found some of the most turbulent water I could. 

Starting at the top of the pool I swung streamers. Only a few casts in and I had a short strike......I was feeling good....getting back into the flow of things. After a few more steps down river my streamer gets jolted and I'm elated to find a nice resident smallie (10") jumping and thrashing. It was a beauty of a fish and it made my day.....really bent that 5wt. nicely. I really didn't care if I got anything else.....it was only supposed to be a short trip and my mission was accomplished.....fish on the fly CHECK! whoohoo.

I continued to work through this beautiful current seam and watch nature. Thats' when I got a light tap......that resulted in a very "light" feeling on the end of the line. My fly was gone. That's weird cause my line was brand new, but only 4lb test.

I rigged up a new streamer and went back to work. Shortly after getting back into the "zone" my fly gets SMASHED and I'm left with nothing......again. 

Back to the rigging.....another streamer goes on and I go back to working the seam and watching nature. There's a mink on the opposite bank, and a heron downriver, working it's way out into a fishy looking spot. As I'm there just taking it all in.......my peaceful zen state is disrupted as my fishing rod is almost ripped from my hands. I actually hollered out loud (thankfully no one was around).....it was such a violent hit that caught me way off gaurd.....scared the bejeeezus outta me. That's right.....no fish.....no fly.

I was clearly out matched.....

I'm going to be more prepared next time.

Wow....what a way shake the dust off the flea flicker


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

PIKE!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

If you are fishing streamers go to an 8 or 10 lb tippet. Smallies aren't shy so you can get away with the heavier leader.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd get back to that area with some stronger tippet ---- ASAP ! 
Let us know what it was.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

You know I had to go back.........I tied some replacement streamers and grabbed some heavy flouro for a leader. Only got 1 little smallie. I couldn't get the big guys to come back out and play. That's how they roll.....


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

OP, i know how you feel I take a break some yrs back . To this day I don't really know how I went a few yrs without flyfishing . Welcome back enjoy yourself.


----------

